# As seen on tv hose



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Wondered if anyone has tried this hose looks like it could be a good washdown hose for the boat. Saw them today at wal mart.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

They are awesome and work just as advertised. Pretty tough too


----------



## hotshot (Jun 5, 2009)

my wife bought one and i scoffed at her, later i ate my words because as chris said, they are pretty awesome.


----------



## BlaineAtk (Jun 8, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

At have to get one


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've been wanting to try 1 or 2 since they came out!!! They advertise em in 25-50-75-100 footers.....I think the Wallymart ones are 50 footers....


----------

